# ACS Reference Letter Format



## mawaishameed (May 22, 2019)

I am getting my documentation in order to get my skill assessment done under code 261312 (Developer Programmer). one of my previous employer is only providing me the reference letter in below written format on company letter head. Will it suffice for getting +ve assessment for that job experience or do I need to get anything modified?


The Visa Officer
----
----
Employment Verification

This is to certify that Name worked with Company in the capacity of Software Engineer from Date to Date as a permanent employee in Department.
Mr. Name was employed on full time basis and worked for a minimum 45 hours per week. His last drawn salary was Salary/- only.
Being a Software Engineer, he worked as an integral part of the team and responsible for developing program specifications, writing code, performing unit testing, debugging programs and maintaining documentation. He also assisted other team members to investigate design approaches, prototype new technology and evaluate technical feasibility.
This letter is being issued upon request from Name.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mawaishameed said:


> I am getting my documentation in order to get my skill assessment done under code 261312 (Developer Programmer). one of my previous employer is only providing me the reference letter in below written format on company letter head. Will it suffice for getting +ve assessment for that job experience or do I need to get anything modified?
> 
> 
> The Visa Officer
> ...


The roles and responsibilities is too generic and short
It would be better if you added more

Cheers


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

better to mention the location of office (city and country) . there should be contact details of HR or whoever is issuing the letter.


----------



## mawaishameed (May 22, 2019)

NB said:


> The roles and responsibilities is too generic and short
> It would be better if you added more
> 
> Cheers


@NB. 
I had sent them email to provide the roles in following manner 

"_Following were his duties during the employment:
•	Communicating with stake holders to elicit and analyse application requirements.
•	Creating the front end architecture, presentation layer and front end parts in ASP.NET MVC, JQuery, AJAX.
•	Designing the application N-Layer(Presentation, User Interface, DAL and Service) in C, .NET Framework, ADO.NET and IIS as per standards defined by architects.
•	Designing and developing normalized database schema, write queries, user defined functions and stored procedures using T-SQL in Microsoft SQL Server.
•	Providing support and performing modification in existing applications as per requirements.
•	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting faults/errors in application.
•	Developing and/or assisting the creation of Project documentation, such as project plan and estimations, test plans, design documentations.
•	Deploying applications in production environment and provide resolution for any issues._"


HR replied that their sent sample letter is what they issue for immigration purpose and same will be provided to me. 

I do have a separate experience letter for that employer which lists tools, frameworks and technologies that I worked upon. It was issued to me when I left that company.

I am in not sure if I should apply with these documents or should I get SD from my ex-boss. What would you suggest me do? Thanks


----------



## mawaishameed (May 22, 2019)

fireblazerr said:


> better to mention the location of office (city and country) . there should be contact details of HR or whoever is issuing the letter.


Yes, Their letter head has office location, phone number, email and website. Also the signing authority's name, rank and signature will be present there. I am in a bit of dilemma only due the reason mentioned by @NB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mawaishameed said:


> @NB.
> I had sent them email to provide the roles in following manner
> 
> "_Following were his duties during the employment:
> ...


You should get a SD for ACS
Keep these reference letters in case CO asks for them during pr processing after invite

Cheers


----------

